# Bustler class tug.....lost crew man..



## JIMMY HAMILTON (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anybody know how to check records of a crewmember, lost at sea? A friend is trying to find out more about his great grandfather... MacDonald to name , who was lost overboard from a Bustler class tug, in the Bay of Biscay, in 1951 era... a long shot , but some of you guys are very good at finding out things like this, any info appreciated, thanks...


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Jimmy, 
Could you give us a christian name , date and place of birth.

regards
Roger


----------

